# American flag bowtie?



## GZIG (Jan 6, 2013)

I've seen some pictures of people with AMerican flag bowtie covers. Where can i get one?


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Bump! Anyone have any links?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Ebay
American flag bowtie chevy | eBay

message the seller to not cut it and then just place it over yours and cut it. Worked for me before.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Ebay seems to come up with one, and I don't care for how it looks. There is a member on here that has a nicer one, but I've been unable to come up with the source.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Ebay seems to come up with one, and I don't care for how it looks. There is a member on here that has a nicer one, but I've been unable to come up with the source.


Contact a local print shop, they will do it and you get to pick your style.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> Ebay
> American flag bowtie chevy | eBay
> 
> message the seller to not cut it and then just place it over yours and cut it. Worked for me before.


This could be an option.



Ger8mm said:


> Contact a local print shop, they will do it and you get to pick your style.


This may be cheaper and wider selection possibly to pick from. Not hard to do yourself, just need a brand new razor sharp cutting device so you don't make the process more complicated than it needs to be. a used razor like object will cut poorly and drag the vinyl while you are trying to cut it. Some took paper, traced over emblem then used that as a template to cut it out. I took the more risky route of just applying a small rectangle cut out vinyl onto the bowtie and traced the bowtie out with a razor carefully so I don't cut the bowtie or chrome surround.


----------

